# [NSFW/SFW] Taking requests starting Monday



## Gaitsu (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi everyone. I'm working on getting my writing out to more people, so I've decided to take some requests. I'm willing to take 5 requests right now (I'll be at work the next three days, so any work will start on Monday, and I'll be working on them first accepted to completion before starting on the second one.)

I've got a 9th -10th grade reading level for my writing.
I'm good at Sci-fi and Fantasy settings.
(Nsfw bits) (Check my furaffinity, in signature.)
I'm willing to do pretty much any fetish, check my Furaffinity for a full list

Slot 1: *dracoilmkt*
Slot 2: Open
Slot 3: Open
Slot 4: Open
Slot 5: Open


----------



## Gaitsu (Sep 15, 2017)

Friday night bump, 4 more slots, 2 more days to request


----------



## Gaitsu (Sep 16, 2017)

Saturday morning bump

No new updates


----------



## Gaitsu (Sep 16, 2017)

Saturday night bump

Tomorrow is the last day to request. I'll bump it once more in the morning, then close it when I get home from work.


----------



## Gaitsu (Sep 17, 2017)

Sunday morning bump

Last bump before I close this.


----------



## Gaitsu (Sep 18, 2017)

CLOSED


----------

